# Has anyone else experienced this problem ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Evenin' All

Has anyone else experienced this...somewhat weird problem ?

Light either the hob or oven using the built in electronic ignition and have the fresh water tank alarm activate...signifying an emplty tank when it is at least 3/4 full !!!

At first I thought it was just coincidence that it sounded as I lit the hob/oven, but trying it 5 times, each time the alarm sounded.

Anyone any ideas ?

Cheers

Dave & Jan
:? 8O


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave & Jan it sounds like you need the earth probe in the water tank fitting, as on a small number of vehicles the water tanks were fitted with incorrect studs.
If you send our technical people an email with your contact details on they will call you back to help identify if this is the case.

[email protected]

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Ian

I have emailed your tech people.

Dave & Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ian

Better late than never eh, Swift fittied the earth probe in Januarymand now all in fine.


Thanks again

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Starfire. I get round it by pressing the level button. Soon gets rid of the noise. Would appreciate a permanent fix though.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have same problem on our escape,we are just down the road from both Swift and Sargent, will give them a call.

Sue


----------

